# WFLYEE0042: Failed to construct component instance



## denis7788 (22. Okt 2015)

Hallo, ich habe eine kleine Anwendung geschrieben, bekomme beim Deployen aber eine Fehlermeldung. 
Hier erst einmal die Klasse, die den Fehler verursacht:

```
@Singleton
@Startup
public class Initialize {
   
    @EJB
    private UserDAO userDAO;
   
    @PostConstruct
    private void initialize() {
       
        if (userDAO.getAllUsers().size() == 0) {
            User user = new User();
           
            user.setUserName("TestUser");
            user.setPassword("123");
           
            UserRole userRole = new UserRole();
            userRole.setUserRole("Admin");
           
            user.getUserRoles().add(userRole);
           
            userDAO.create(user);
       
        }
    }
   
}
```

Hier der Stacktrace:

```
Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM warning: ignoring option MaxPermSize=256m; support was removed in 8.0
14:23:58,982 INFO  [org.jboss.modules] (main) JBoss Modules version 1.4.3.Final
14:24:00,044 INFO  [org.jboss.msc] (main) JBoss MSC version 1.2.6.Final
14:24:00,160 INFO  [org.jboss.as] (MSC service thread 1-6) WFLYSRV0049: WildFly Full 9.0.1.Final (WildFly Core 1.0.1.Final) starting
14:24:04,011 INFO  [org.jboss.as.controller.management-deprecated] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 25) WFLYCTL0028: Attribute 'enabled' in the resource at address '/subsystem=datasources/data-source=ExampleDS' is deprecated, and may be removed in future version. See the attribute description in the output of the read-resource-description operation to learn more about the deprecation.
14:24:04,013 INFO  [org.jboss.as.controller.management-deprecated] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 28) WFLYCTL0028: Attribute 'job-repository-type' in the resource at address '/subsystem=batch' is deprecated, and may be removed in future version. See the attribute description in the output of the read-resource-description operation to learn more about the deprecation.
14:24:04,025 INFO  [org.jboss.as.controller.management-deprecated] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 25) WFLYCTL0028: Attribute 'enabled' in the resource at address '/subsystem=datasources/data-source=VideoTrainingDS' is deprecated, and may be removed in future version. See the attribute description in the output of the read-resource-description operation to learn more about the deprecation.
14:24:04,032 INFO  [org.jboss.as.controller.management-deprecated] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 25) WFLYCTL0028: Attribute 'enabled' in the resource at address '/subsystem=datasources/data-source=ProjectTutorialsDS' is deprecated, and may be removed in future version. See the attribute description in the output of the read-resource-description operation to learn more about the deprecation.
14:24:04,080 INFO  [org.jboss.as.server.deployment.scanner] (DeploymentScanner-threads - 1) WFLYDS0015: Re-attempting failed deployment ProjectTutorials.ear
14:24:04,084 INFO  [org.jboss.as.server.deployment.scanner] (DeploymentScanner-threads - 1) WFLYDS0004: Found ProjectTutorials.ear in deployment directory. To trigger deployment create a file called ProjectTutorials.ear.dodeploy
14:24:04,339 INFO  [org.jboss.as.server] (Controller Boot Thread) WFLYSRV0039: Creating http management service using socket-binding (management-http)
14:24:04,377 INFO  [org.xnio] (MSC service thread 1-8) XNIO version 3.3.1.Final
14:24:04,391 INFO  [org.xnio.nio] (MSC service thread 1-8) XNIO NIO Implementation Version 3.3.1.Final
14:24:04,473 INFO  [org.jboss.as.clustering.infinispan] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 41) WFLYCLINF0001: Activating Infinispan subsystem.
14:24:04,513 INFO  [org.wildfly.extension.io] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 40) WFLYIO001: Worker 'default' has auto-configured to 8 core threads with 64 task threads based on your 4 available processors
14:24:04,545 INFO  [org.jboss.as.connector] (MSC service thread 1-3) WFLYJCA0009: Starting JCA Subsystem (IronJacamar 1.2.4.Final)
14:24:04,545 INFO  [org.wildfly.iiop.openjdk] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 42) WFLYIIOP0001: Activating IIOP Subsystem
14:24:04,564 INFO  [org.jboss.as.security] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 59) WFLYSEC0002: Activating Security Subsystem
14:24:04,570 WARN  [org.jboss.as.txn] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 60) WFLYTX0013: Node identifier property is set to the default value. Please make sure it is unique.
14:24:04,586 INFO  [org.jboss.as.webservices] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 62) WFLYWS0002: Activating WebServices Extension
14:24:04,591 INFO  [org.jboss.as.jsf] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 48) WFLYJSF0007: Activated the following JSF Implementations: [main]
14:24:04,600 INFO  [org.jboss.as.naming] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 52) WFLYNAM0001: Activating Naming Subsystem
14:24:04,625 INFO  [org.jboss.as.security] (MSC service thread 1-5) WFLYSEC0001: Current PicketBox version=4.9.2.Final
14:24:04,896 INFO  [org.wildfly.extension.undertow] (MSC service thread 1-5) WFLYUT0003: Undertow 1.2.9.Final starting
14:24:04,896 INFO  [org.wildfly.extension.undertow] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 61) WFLYUT0003: Undertow 1.2.9.Final starting
14:24:04,938 INFO  [org.jboss.as.connector.subsystems.datasources] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 36) WFLYJCA0004: Deploying JDBC-compliant driver class org.h2.Driver (version 1.3)
14:24:04,964 INFO  [org.jboss.remoting] (MSC service thread 1-6) JBoss Remoting version 4.0.9.Final
14:24:04,977 INFO  [org.jboss.as.connector.deployers.jdbc] (MSC service thread 1-1) WFLYJCA0018: Started Driver service with driver-name = h2
14:24:04,964 INFO  [org.jboss.as.naming] (MSC service thread 1-5) WFLYNAM0003: Starting Naming Service
14:24:04,965 INFO  [org.jboss.as.mail.extension] (MSC service thread 1-7) WFLYMAIL0001: Bound mail session [java:jboss/mail/GoogleMail]
14:24:04,965 INFO  [org.jboss.as.mail.extension] (MSC service thread 1-4) WFLYMAIL0001: Bound mail session [java:jboss/mail/Default]
14:24:05,343 INFO  [org.wildfly.extension.undertow] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 61) WFLYUT0014: Creating file handler for path /Applications/wildfly-9.0.1/welcome-content
14:24:05,388 INFO  [org.wildfly.extension.undertow] (MSC service thread 1-4) WFLYUT0012: Started server default-server.
14:24:05,413 INFO  [org.wildfly.extension.undertow] (MSC service thread 1-4) WFLYUT0018: Host default-host starting
14:24:05,716 INFO  [org.jboss.as.connector.subsystems.datasources] (MSC service thread 1-4) WFLYJCA0001: Bound data source [java:jboss/datasources/ExampleDS]
14:24:05,722 INFO  [org.wildfly.extension.undertow] (MSC service thread 1-6) WFLYUT0006: Undertow HTTP listener default listening on localhost/127.0.0.1:8080
14:24:05,881 INFO  [org.wildfly.iiop.openjdk] (MSC service thread 1-3) WFLYIIOP0009: CORBA ORB Service started
14:24:06,061 INFO  [org.jboss.as.server.deployment] (MSC service thread 1-5) WFLYSRV0027: Starting deployment of "ProjectTutorials.ear" (runtime-name: "ProjectTutorials.ear")
14:24:06,074 INFO  [org.jboss.as.server.deployment.scanner] (MSC service thread 1-5) WFLYDS0013: Started FileSystemDeploymentService for directory /Applications/wildfly-9.0.1/standalone/deployments
14:24:06,191 INFO  [org.jboss.as.server.deployment] (MSC service thread 1-5) WFLYSRV0027: Starting deployment of "mysql-connector-java-5.1.36-bin.jar" (runtime-name: "mysql-connector-java-5.1.36-bin.jar")
14:24:06,220 WARN  [org.jboss.as.messaging] (MSC service thread 1-7) WFLYMSG0001: AIO wasn't located on this platform, it will fall back to using pure Java NIO.
14:24:06,351 INFO  [org.hornetq.core.server] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 64) HQ221000: live server is starting with configuration HornetQ Configuration (clustered=false,backup=false,sharedStore=true,journalDirectory=/Applications/wildfly-9.0.1/standalone/data/messagingjournal,bindingsDirectory=/Applications/wildfly-9.0.1/standalone/data/messagingbindings,largeMessagesDirectory=/Applications/wildfly-9.0.1/standalone/data/messaginglargemessages,pagingDirectory=/Applications/wildfly-9.0.1/standalone/data/messagingpaging)
14:24:06,354 INFO  [org.hornetq.core.server] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 64) HQ221006: Waiting to obtain live lock
14:24:06,401 INFO  [org.hornetq.core.server] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 64) HQ221013: Using NIO Journal
14:24:06,538 INFO  [org.hornetq.core.server] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 64) HQ221043: Adding protocol support CORE
14:24:06,911 INFO  [org.jboss.as.server.deployment] (MSC service thread 1-6) WFLYSRV0207: Starting subdeployment (runtime-name: "ProjectTutorialsWeb.war")
14:24:06,911 INFO  [org.jboss.as.server.deployment] (MSC service thread 1-1) WFLYSRV0207: Starting subdeployment (runtime-name: "ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar")
14:24:06,940 INFO  [org.hornetq.core.server] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 64) HQ221043: Adding protocol support AMQP
14:24:07,031 INFO  [org.hornetq.core.server] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 64) HQ221043: Adding protocol support STOMP
14:24:07,224 INFO  [org.hornetq.core.server] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 64) HQ221034: Waiting to obtain live lock
14:24:07,225 INFO  [org.hornetq.core.server] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 64) HQ221035: Live Server Obtained live lock
14:24:07,808 INFO  [org.jboss.ws.common.management] (MSC service thread 1-2) JBWS022052: Starting JBoss Web Services - Stack CXF Server 5.0.0.Final
14:24:08,392 INFO  [org.jboss.as.jpa] (MSC service thread 1-6) WFLYJPA0002: Read persistence.xml for ProjectTutorialsEJB
14:24:08,428 INFO  [org.jboss.as.protocol] (Remoting "deniss-mbp:MANAGEMENT" task-10) WFLYPRT0057:  cancelled task by interrupting thread Thread[management-handler-thread - 2,5,management-handler-thread]
14:24:08,530 INFO  [org.jboss.messaging] (MSC service thread 1-5) WFLYMSG0016: Registered HTTP upgrade for hornetq-remoting protocol handled by http-acceptor acceptor
14:24:08,530 INFO  [org.jboss.messaging] (MSC service thread 1-7) WFLYMSG0016: Registered HTTP upgrade for hornetq-remoting protocol handled by http-acceptor-throughput acceptor
14:24:08,577 INFO  [org.jboss.weld.deployer] (MSC service thread 1-1) WFLYWELD0003: Processing weld deployment ProjectTutorials.ear
14:24:08,577 INFO  [org.jboss.as.connector.deployers.jdbc] (MSC service thread 1-2) WFLYJCA0005: Deploying non-JDBC-compliant driver class com.mysql.jdbc.Driver (version 5.1)
14:24:08,579 INFO  [org.jboss.as.connector.deployers.jdbc] (MSC service thread 1-2) WFLYJCA0005: Deploying non-JDBC-compliant driver class com.mysql.fabric.jdbc.FabricMySQLDriver (version 5.1)
14:24:08,606 INFO  [org.jboss.as.connector.deployers.jdbc] (MSC service thread 1-7) WFLYJCA0018: Started Driver service with driver-name = mysql-connector-java-5.1.36-bin.jar_com.mysql.fabric.jdbc.FabricMySQLDriver_5_1
14:24:08,608 INFO  [org.jboss.as.connector.deployers.jdbc] (MSC service thread 1-2) WFLYJCA0018: Started Driver service with driver-name = mysql-connector-java-5.1.36-bin.jar_com.mysql.jdbc.Driver_5_1
14:24:08,613 INFO  [org.jboss.as.connector.subsystems.datasources] (MSC service thread 1-7) WFLYJCA0001: Bound data source [java:jboss/datasources/ProjectTutorialsDS]
14:24:08,613 INFO  [org.jboss.as.connector.subsystems.datasources] (MSC service thread 1-8) WFLYJCA0001: Bound data source [java:jboss/datasources/VideoTrainingDS]
14:24:08,621 INFO  [org.jboss.as.jpa] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 65) WFLYJPA0010: Starting Persistence Unit (phase 1 of 2) Service 'ProjectTutorials.ear/ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar#ProjectTutorialsEJB'
14:24:08,640 INFO  [org.hibernate.jpa.internal.util.LogHelper] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 65) HHH000204: Processing PersistenceUnitInfo [
    name: ProjectTutorialsEJB
    ...]
14:24:08,851 INFO  [org.hibernate.Version] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 65) HHH000412: Hibernate Core {4.3.10.Final}
14:24:08,853 INFO  [org.hibernate.cfg.Environment] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 65) HHH000206: hibernate.properties not found
14:24:08,855 INFO  [org.hibernate.cfg.Environment] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 65) HHH000021: Bytecode provider name : javassist
14:24:08,916 INFO  [org.hornetq.core.server] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 64) HQ221007: Server is now live
14:24:08,916 INFO  [org.hornetq.core.server] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 64) HQ221001: HornetQ Server version 2.4.7.Final (2.4.7.Final, 124) [c558fcc9-6786-11e5-949f-b7140b62f0d1]
14:24:08,958 INFO  [org.jboss.as.messaging] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 66) WFLYMSG0002: Bound messaging object to jndi name java:jboss/exported/jms/RemoteConnectionFactory
14:24:08,975 INFO  [org.hornetq.core.server] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 64) HQ221003: trying to deploy queue jms.queue.ExpiryQueue
14:24:08,984 INFO  [org.hornetq.core.server] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 68) HQ221003: trying to deploy queue jms.queue.DLQ
14:24:08,987 INFO  [org.jboss.as.messaging] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 67) WFLYMSG0002: Bound messaging object to jndi name java:/ConnectionFactory
14:24:09,011 INFO  [org.hibernate.validator.internal.util.Version] (MSC service thread 1-1) HV000001: Hibernate Validator 5.1.3.Final
14:24:09,064 INFO  [org.jboss.as.connector.deployment] (MSC service thread 1-8) WFLYJCA0007: Registered connection factory java:/JmsXA
14:24:09,124 INFO  [org.hornetq.ra] (MSC service thread 1-8) HornetQ resource adaptor started
14:24:09,125 INFO  [org.jboss.as.connector.services.resourceadapters.ResourceAdapterActivatorService$ResourceAdapterActivator] (MSC service thread 1-8) IJ020002: Deployed: file://RaActivatorhornetq-ra
14:24:09,131 INFO  [org.jboss.as.connector.deployment] (MSC service thread 1-2) WFLYJCA0002: Bound JCA ConnectionFactory [java:/JmsXA]
14:24:09,132 INFO  [org.jboss.as.messaging] (MSC service thread 1-5) WFLYMSG0002: Bound messaging object to jndi name java:jboss/DefaultJMSConnectionFactory
14:24:09,267 INFO  [org.jboss.weld.deployer] (MSC service thread 1-4) WFLYWELD0003: Processing weld deployment ProjectTutorialsWeb.war
14:24:09,267 INFO  [org.jboss.weld.deployer] (MSC service thread 1-1) WFLYWELD0003: Processing weld deployment ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar
14:24:09,297 INFO  [org.jboss.as.ejb3.deployment.processors.EjbJndiBindingsDeploymentUnitProcessor] (MSC service thread 1-4) JNDI bindings for session bean named UserEndpoint in deployment unit subdeployment "ProjectTutorialsWeb.war" of deployment "ProjectTutorials.ear" are as follows:

    java:global/ProjectTutorials/ProjectTutorialsWeb/UserEndpoint!com.pt.web.rest.UserEndpoint
    java:app/ProjectTutorialsWeb/UserEndpoint!com.pt.web.rest.UserEndpoint
    java:module/UserEndpoint!com.pt.web.rest.UserEndpoint
    java:global/ProjectTutorials/ProjectTutorialsWeb/UserEndpoint
    java:app/ProjectTutorialsWeb/UserEndpoint
    java:module/UserEndpoint

14:24:09,299 INFO  [org.jboss.as.ejb3.deployment.processors.EjbJndiBindingsDeploymentUnitProcessor] (MSC service thread 1-1) JNDI bindings for session bean named UserDAOimpl in deployment unit subdeployment "ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar" of deployment "ProjectTutorials.ear" are as follows:

    java:global/ProjectTutorials/ProjectTutorialsEJB/UserDAOimpl!com.pt.dao.interfaces.UserDAO
    java:app/ProjectTutorialsEJB/UserDAOimpl!com.pt.dao.interfaces.UserDAO
    java:module/UserDAOimpl!com.pt.dao.interfaces.UserDAO
    java:jboss/exported/ProjectTutorials/ProjectTutorialsEJB/UserDAOimpl!com.pt.dao.interfaces.UserDAO
    java:global/ProjectTutorials/ProjectTutorialsEJB/UserDAOimpl
    java:app/ProjectTutorialsEJB/UserDAOimpl
    java:module/UserDAOimpl

14:24:09,300 INFO  [org.jboss.as.ejb3.deployment.processors.EjbJndiBindingsDeploymentUnitProcessor] (MSC service thread 1-1) JNDI bindings for session bean named Initialize in deployment unit subdeployment "ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar" of deployment "ProjectTutorials.ear" are as follows:

    java:global/ProjectTutorials/ProjectTutorialsEJB/Initialize!com.pt.controller.Initialize
    java:app/ProjectTutorialsEJB/Initialize!com.pt.controller.Initialize
    java:module/Initialize!com.pt.controller.Initialize
    java:global/ProjectTutorials/ProjectTutorialsEJB/Initialize
    java:app/ProjectTutorialsEJB/Initialize
    java:module/Initialize

14:24:09,394 INFO  [org.jboss.weld.deployer] (MSC service thread 1-4) WFLYWELD0006: Starting Services for CDI deployment: ProjectTutorials.ear
14:24:09,451 INFO  [org.jboss.weld.Version] (MSC service thread 1-4) WELD-000900: 2.2.14 (Final)
14:24:09,466 INFO  [org.jboss.weld.deployer] (MSC service thread 1-6) WFLYWELD0009: Starting weld service for deployment ProjectTutorials.ear
14:24:09,805 INFO  [org.jboss.as.jpa] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 65) WFLYJPA0010: Starting Persistence Unit (phase 2 of 2) Service 'ProjectTutorials.ear/ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar#ProjectTutorialsEJB'
14:24:10,024 INFO  [org.hibernate.annotations.common.Version] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 65) HCANN000001: Hibernate Commons Annotations {4.0.5.Final}
14:24:10,770 INFO  [org.hibernate.dialect.Dialect] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 65) HHH000400: Using dialect: org.hibernate.dialect.MySQLDialect
14:24:10,939 INFO  [org.hibernate.hql.internal.ast.ASTQueryTranslatorFactory] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 65) HHH000397: Using ASTQueryTranslatorFactory
14:24:11,536 INFO  [org.hibernate.tool.hbm2ddl.SchemaExport] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 65) HHH000227: Running hbm2ddl schema export
14:24:11,543 INFO  [stdout] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 65) Hibernate: alter table UserRole drop foreign key FK_axfa5hhechrcegaxd5eelwdr
14:24:11,741 INFO  [stdout] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 65) Hibernate: drop table if exists User
14:24:11,814 INFO  [stdout] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 65) Hibernate: drop table if exists UserRole
14:24:11,869 INFO  [stdout] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 65) Hibernate: create table User (id integer not null auto_increment, password varchar(255), userName varchar(255), primary key (id))
14:24:12,110 INFO  [stdout] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 65) Hibernate: create table UserRole (id integer not null auto_increment, userRole varchar(255), userId integer, primary key (id))
14:24:12,256 INFO  [stdout] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 65) Hibernate: alter table UserRole add constraint FK_axfa5hhechrcegaxd5eelwdr foreign key (userId) references User (id)
14:24:12,589 INFO  [org.hibernate.tool.hbm2ddl.SchemaExport] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 65) HHH000230: Schema export complete
14:24:13,726 INFO  [org.jboss.ejb.client] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 66) JBoss EJB Client version 2.1.1.Final
14:24:14,039 INFO  [org.wildfly.extension.undertow] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 64) WFLYUT0021: Registered web context: /ProjectTutorialsWeb
14:24:14,538 INFO  [stdout] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 66) Hibernate: select user0_.id as id1_0_, user0_.password as password2_0_, user0_.userName as userName3_0_ from User user0_
14:24:15,056 ERROR [org.jboss.msc.service.fail] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 66) MSC000001: Failed to start service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.Initialize.START: org.jboss.msc.service.StartException in service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.Initialize.START: java.lang.IllegalStateException: WFLYEE0042: Failed to construct component instance
    at org.jboss.as.ee.component.ComponentStartService$1.run(ComponentStartService.java:57)
    at java.util.concurrent.Executors$RunnableAdapter.call(Executors.java:511)
    at java.util.concurrent.FutureTask.run(FutureTask.java:266)
    at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor.runWorker(ThreadPoolExecutor.java:1142)
    at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor$Worker.run(ThreadPoolExecutor.java:617)
    at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:745)
    at org.jboss.threads.JBossThread.run(JBossThread.java:320)
Caused by: java.lang.IllegalStateException: WFLYEE0042: Failed to construct component instance
    at org.jboss.as.ee.component.BasicComponent.constructComponentInstance(BasicComponent.java:163)
    at org.jboss.as.ee.component.BasicComponent.constructComponentInstance(BasicComponent.java:134)
    at org.jboss.as.ee.component.BasicComponent.createInstance(BasicComponent.java:88)
    at org.jboss.as.ejb3.component.singleton.SingletonComponent.getComponentInstance(SingletonComponent.java:122)
    at org.jboss.as.ejb3.component.singleton.SingletonComponent.start(SingletonComponent.java:136)
    at org.jboss.as.ee.component.ComponentStartService$1.run(ComponentStartService.java:54)
    ... 6 more
Caused by: javax.ejb.EJBException: java.lang.NullPointerException
    at org.jboss.as.ejb3.tx.CMTTxInterceptor.handleExceptionInOurTx(CMTTxInterceptor.java:187)
    at org.jboss.as.ejb3.tx.CMTTxInterceptor.invokeInOurTx(CMTTxInterceptor.java:277)
    at org.jboss.as.ejb3.tx.CMTTxInterceptor.requiresNew(CMTTxInterceptor.java:349)
    at org.jboss.as.ejb3.tx.LifecycleCMTTxInterceptor.processInvocation(LifecycleCMTTxInterceptor.java:66)
    at org.jboss.invocation.InterceptorContext.proceed(InterceptorContext.java:340)
    at org.jboss.as.weld.injection.WeldInjectionContextInterceptor.processInvocation(WeldInjectionContextInterceptor.java:43)
    at org.jboss.invocation.InterceptorContext.proceed(InterceptorContext.java:340)
    at org.jboss.as.ejb3.component.interceptors.CurrentInvocationContextInterceptor.processInvocation(CurrentInvocationContextInterceptor.java:41)
    at org.jboss.invocation.InterceptorContext.proceed(InterceptorContext.java:340)
    at org.jboss.as.ee.concurrent.ConcurrentContextInterceptor.processInvocation(ConcurrentContextInterceptor.java:45)
    at org.jboss.invocation.InterceptorContext.proceed(InterceptorContext.java:340)
    at org.jboss.invocation.ContextClassLoaderInterceptor.processInvocation(ContextClassLoaderInterceptor.java:64)
    at org.jboss.invocation.InterceptorContext.proceed(InterceptorContext.java:340)
    at org.jboss.invocation.InterceptorContext.run(InterceptorContext.java:356)
    at org.jboss.invocation.PrivilegedWithCombinerInterceptor.processInvocation(PrivilegedWithCombinerInterceptor.java:80)
    at org.jboss.invocation.InterceptorContext.proceed(InterceptorContext.java:340)
    at org.jboss.invocation.ChainedInterceptor.processInvocation(ChainedInterceptor.java:61)
    at org.jboss.as.ee.component.BasicComponent.constructComponentInstance(BasicComponent.java:161)
    ... 11 more
Caused by: java.lang.NullPointerException
    at com.pt.controller.Initialize.initialize(Initialize.java:31)
    at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
    at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:62)
    at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:43)
    at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:497)
    at org.jboss.as.ee.component.ManagedReferenceLifecycleMethodInterceptor.processInvocation(ManagedReferenceLifecycleMethodInterceptor.java:96)
    at org.jboss.invocation.InterceptorContext.proceed(InterceptorContext.java:340)
    at org.jboss.as.weld.ejb.Jsr299BindingsInterceptor.doLifecycleInterception(Jsr299BindingsInterceptor.java:114)
    at org.jboss.as.weld.ejb.Jsr299BindingsInterceptor.processInvocation(Jsr299BindingsInterceptor.java:103)
    at org.jboss.invocation.InterceptorContext.proceed(InterceptorContext.java:340)
    at org.jboss.invocation.InterceptorContext$Invocation.proceed(InterceptorContext.java:437)
    at org.jboss.weld.ejb.AbstractEJBRequestScopeActivationInterceptor.aroundInvoke(AbstractEJBRequestScopeActivationInterceptor.java:73)
    at org.jboss.as.weld.ejb.EjbRequestScopeActivationInterceptor.processInvocation(EjbRequestScopeActivationInterceptor.java:83)
    at org.jboss.invocation.InterceptorContext.proceed(InterceptorContext.java:340)
    at org.jboss.as.weld.injection.WeldInjectionInterceptor.processInvocation(WeldInjectionInterceptor.java:53)
    at org.jboss.invocation.InterceptorContext.proceed(InterceptorContext.java:340)
    at org.jboss.as.ee.component.ManagedReferenceFieldInjectionInterceptorFactory$ManagedReferenceFieldInjectionInterceptor.processInvocation(ManagedReferenceFieldInjectionInterceptorFactory.java:107)
    at org.jboss.invocation.InterceptorContext.proceed(InterceptorContext.java:340)
    at org.jboss.as.ee.component.AroundConstructInterceptorFactory$1.processInvocation(AroundConstructInterceptorFactory.java:28)
    at org.jboss.invocation.InterceptorContext.proceed(InterceptorContext.java:340)
    at org.jboss.as.weld.injection.WeldInterceptorInjectionInterceptor.processInvocation(WeldInterceptorInjectionInterceptor.java:56)
    at org.jboss.invocation.InterceptorContext.proceed(InterceptorContext.java:340)
    at org.jboss.as.weld.ejb.Jsr299BindingsCreateInterceptor.processInvocation(Jsr299BindingsCreateInterceptor.java:100)
    at org.jboss.invocation.InterceptorContext.proceed(InterceptorContext.java:340)
    at org.jboss.as.ee.component.NamespaceContextInterceptor.processInvocation(NamespaceContextInterceptor.java:50)
    at org.jboss.invocation.InterceptorContext.proceed(InterceptorContext.java:340)
    at org.jboss.as.ejb3.tx.CMTTxInterceptor.invokeInOurTx(CMTTxInterceptor.java:275)
    ... 27 more

14:24:15,070 ERROR [org.jboss.as.controller.management-operation] (Controller Boot Thread) WFLYCTL0013: Operation ("deploy") failed - address: ([("deployment" => "ProjectTutorials.ear")]) - failure description: {"WFLYCTL0080: Failed services" => {"jboss.deployment.subunit.\"ProjectTutorials.ear\".\"ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar\".component.Initialize.START" => "org.jboss.msc.service.StartException in service jboss.deployment.subunit.\"ProjectTutorials.ear\".\"ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar\".component.Initialize.START: java.lang.IllegalStateException: WFLYEE0042: Failed to construct component instance
    Caused by: java.lang.IllegalStateException: WFLYEE0042: Failed to construct component instance
    Caused by: javax.ejb.EJBException: java.lang.NullPointerException
    Caused by: java.lang.NullPointerException"}}
14:24:15,140 INFO  [org.jboss.as.server] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 37) WFLYSRV0010: Deployed "ProjectTutorials.ear" (runtime-name : "ProjectTutorials.ear")
14:24:15,141 INFO  [org.jboss.as.server] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 37) WFLYSRV0010: Deployed "mysql-connector-java-5.1.36-bin.jar" (runtime-name : "mysql-connector-java-5.1.36-bin.jar")
14:24:15,146 INFO  [org.jboss.as.controller] (Controller Boot Thread) WFLYCTL0183: Service status report
WFLYCTL0186:   Services which failed to start:      service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.Initialize.START: org.jboss.msc.service.StartException in service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.Initialize.START: java.lang.IllegalStateException: WFLYEE0042: Failed to construct component instance

14:24:15,436 INFO  [org.jboss.as] (Controller Boot Thread) WFLYSRV0060: Http management interface listening on http://127.0.0.1:9990/management
14:24:15,441 INFO  [org.jboss.as] (Controller Boot Thread) WFLYSRV0051: Admin console listening on http://127.0.0.1:9990
14:24:15,441 ERROR [org.jboss.as] (Controller Boot Thread) WFLYSRV0026: WildFly Full 9.0.1.Final (WildFly Core 1.0.1.Final) started (with errors) in 17715ms - Started 551 of 743 services (4 services failed or missing dependencies, 258 services are lazy, passive or on-demand)
14:24:15,494 INFO  [org.wildfly.extension.undertow] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 23) WFLYUT0022: Unregistered web context: /ProjectTutorialsWeb
14:24:15,518 INFO  [org.jboss.as.jpa] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 11) WFLYJPA0011: Stopping Persistence Unit (phase 2 of 2) Service 'ProjectTutorials.ear/ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar#ProjectTutorialsEJB'
14:24:15,523 INFO  [org.jboss.weld.deployer] (MSC service thread 1-5) WFLYWELD0010: Stopping weld service for deployment ProjectTutorials.ear
14:24:15,527 INFO  [org.jboss.as.jpa] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 11) WFLYJPA0011: Stopping Persistence Unit (phase 1 of 2) Service 'ProjectTutorials.ear/ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar#ProjectTutorialsEJB'
14:24:15,588 INFO  [org.jboss.as.server.deployment] (MSC service thread 1-6) WFLYSRV0208: Stopped subdeployment (runtime-name: ProjectTutorialsWeb.war) in 105ms
14:24:15,588 INFO  [org.jboss.as.server.deployment] (MSC service thread 1-7) WFLYSRV0208: Stopped subdeployment (runtime-name: ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar) in 105ms
14:24:15,589 INFO  [org.jboss.as.server.deployment] (MSC service thread 1-6) WFLYSRV0028: Stopped deployment ProjectTutorials.ear (runtime-name: ProjectTutorials.ear) in 107ms
14:24:15,646 INFO  [org.jboss.as.server] (DeploymentScanner-threads - 1) WFLYSRV0009: Undeployed "ProjectTutorials.ear" (runtime-name: "ProjectTutorials.ear")
14:24:15,647 INFO  [org.jboss.as.controller] (DeploymentScanner-threads - 1) WFLYCTL0183: Service status report
WFLYCTL0184:    New missing/unsatisfied dependencies:
      service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.Initialize.START (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".moduleDeploymentRuntimeInformationStart, service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".deploymentCompleteService]
      service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".deploymentCompleteService (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.unit."ProjectTutorials.ear".deploymentCompleteService]
      service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsWeb.war".deploymentCompleteService (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.unit."ProjectTutorials.ear".deploymentCompleteService]
      service jboss.persistenceunit."ProjectTutorials.ear/ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar#ProjectTutorialsEJB" (missing) dependents: [service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".deploymentCompleteService]
WFLYCTL0186:   Services which failed to start:      service jboss.deployment.subunit."ProjectTutorials.ear"."ProjectTutorialsEJB.jar".component.Initialize.START

14:24:20,206 INFO  [org.jboss.as.server.deployment.scanner] (DeploymentScanner-threads - 1) WFLYDS0004: Found ProjectTutorials.ear in deployment directory. To trigger deployment create a file called ProjectTutorials.ear.dodeploy
```


----------



## denis7788 (22. Okt 2015)

Fehler gefunden:
Ich habe die Liste mit den UserRoles nicht initialisiert.


----------

